# Vail Trip Cost



## kiger (Nov 23, 2013)

Aside from the plane flight, what could I expect to pay for say a 4 or 5 night trip to Vail if I didn't really care about staying in a top notch hotel (no bed-bugs though). Like, what has been your experience for a trip like that?

I was looking at hotels and found some for about 150 a night (which could be lowered by splitting with someone) and then lift tickets are about 100 a day. So I'm thinking 4 nights, not including food, a grand?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty good ball park right there I would say.


----------



## Ticktock4792 (Jul 4, 2012)

say a grand with hotel and lift tickets alone....(for 4 days and you dont get anyone to split the room) 
Then you gotta factor in rentals of the gear unless you have all that
Then a car rental to get out to Vail.
Some people say they dont factor in food cause they are going to eat when they are home but i usually eat out more when traveling...plus there is the ever so obvious beer purchases so you might want to factor in those as well

id go for over 1k for 4 days unless you dont drink and have a car/some gear/friends to cut costs


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

If you are going to rent a car you could look at staying in Avon or Eagle as the rates are a little cheaper there.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't do eagle.... Do "Eagle-Vail", it's between Vail and Avon.


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

Argo said:


> Don't do eagle.... Do "Eagle-Vail", it's between Vail and Avon.


I agree I did the drive to Eagle and I hated driving early in the AM just to get to Vail at a decent time.

Vail is fun


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

yea I meant Eagle-Vail


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Am I missing something? I'm not saying Vail isn't a great mountain, but so many people have questions about cost.....do people not realize there are many great mountains in the state with equal access and significantly cheaper lodging, town, lift tix, food, parking, ....if you are visiting from out of state to go ride and your choice is to stay in Vail and ride it during peak season, I assume money is not important to you, or it is but you have plenty of it.

Again, am I missing something?

Many great mountains to be had at at* least* 30% cheaper and 90% less crowded.

I live here and ride alot and dont really have any money so maybe I just dont get it.

----------------------------------------------------(imagine this post is a fraction and this line is the line thingy)

foresight to buy an epic pass before the price ever goes up. (all I'm saying is that this is a factor, it doesnt make Vail less expensive)

----------------------------------------------------

just to clarify, not ripping on Vail a bit, just wondering how it enters the equation when cost is a concern, much less how it gets to the top of the list.


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

I have gone to a few places in Colorado but I enjoy Vail's nightlife!


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

IF you enjoy the nightlife, add 500.00 to that 4 day stay for "Night life" expenses.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

SnowMasterFlex said:


> I have gone to a few places in Colorado but I enjoy Vail's blow and hookers!


Fixed........


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Fixed........


LOL

Like they say....if you go to Vail make sure to wrap it up.

God I love sluts so much


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

SnowMasterFlex said:


> I have gone to a few places in Colorado but I enjoy Vail's nightlife!


Nightlife and conditions....Aspen over Vail Hands Down!


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

neednsnow said:


> Nightlife and conditions....Aspen over Vail Hands Down!


I was going to go to Aspen but instead I went to Breckenridge cause it was closer to me.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Am I missing something? I'm not saying Vail isn't a great mountain, but so many people have questions about cost.....do people not realize there are many great mountains in the state with equal access and significantly cheaper lodging, town, lift tix, food, parking, ....if you are visiting from out of state to go ride and your choice is to stay in Vail and ride it during peak season, I assume money is not important to you, or it is but you have plenty of it.
> 
> Again, am I missing something?
> 
> ...


You can say the same for whistler but just like the post that came after the one above these big resorty resorts are also good for nightlife


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Lamps said:


> You can say the same for whistler but just like the post that came after the one above these big resorty resorts are also good for nightlife


I'm not knocking them, I'm just truely wondering if the cost-concerned traveler is aware of the other options or what. You're headed to Vail mid-season, saving money is not part of your plan - fact. It will be hella fun, but you aren't worried about your wallet.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

I'm a cost-concerned traveler and riding at Vail can alot of the times be a cheaper option depending on how you plan it.

I buy the Epic Pass every year because I normally take 2-3, week long snowboarding trips a season. I fly Southwest and can normally get my flights for $400 or less into Denver from where I live. Flying to SLC, Tahoe Via Reno, other CO airports, anywhere on the Pacific coast is consideribly more expensive. Plus I start looking months in advance for lodging accomadations to find a good deal(this week I stayed at Christie Lodge in Avon for under $700 for the week).

Personally I prefer to ride at Beaver Creek over Vail but its nice to have the option to go to Vail for a change of pace mid-week. I've tried pricing other places and they most of the time end up higher than staying in Vail or Avon. Tahoe can be cheap though as lodging is considerably less it just depends if you can find a reasonably price flight.

I will admit though by buying the Epic Pass it locks me into where I can go during the season as I'm sure others who go to Vail may be in the same boat. As a one-income family with 2 small kids, I have to be cost-consious in my snowboard trips and the Epic Pass does make it easier to keep cost down and able to do multiple trips a season.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea there are alot of places to stay out west in avon and whatnot too, nothing wrong with riding Vail. Just trying to expand the horizons for everyone myself included.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey friends! ...been awhile.

All this talk of taking trips to CO for snowboarding sounds great! But since I'm currently in FL and have a super limited budget, I'm wondering...

got any snow?


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Yea there are alot of places to stay out west in avon and whatnot too, nothing wrong with riding Vail. Just trying to expand the horizons for everyone myself included.


Oh I definetly want to ride other places than Vail. Been wanting to go to Wolf Creek for a few years now and may be able to finally do it next season.



dopamean said:


> Hey friends! ...been awhile.
> 
> All this talk of taking trips to CO for snowboarding sounds great! But since I'm currently in FL and have a super limited budget, I'm wondering...
> 
> got any snow?


Vail got 8 inches and Beaver Creek got 10 inches in the past 24 hours.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Can u will some of that snow to the PNW please!


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

i went to breck last year and it cost me around 1300 for everything. This was 3 days lodging, flight, food, 3 day epic pass, rental car.

We had a party of 5


----------

